# 311 Concert



## Westdanny (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone going to the 311 concert Wednesday April 22 in Mexico City - WTC?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Westdanny said:


> Anyone going to the 311 concert Wednesday April 22 in Mexico City - WTC?


I thought 311 was some sort of emergency phone number - I didn't know it was also a band.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I didn't know it was also a band.


Who, or What is "311"?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, I listened to a few seconds of that video. Why would anyone want to go? They are disturbing the peace. Ugh!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, I listened to a few seconds of that video. Why would anyone want to go? They are disturbing the peace. Ugh!


Disturbing the peace? I think that's the point.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Longford said:


> Who, or What is "311"?


Hmmm. I'd never heard of them but I see they're from my home state of Nebraska.




RVGRINGO said:


> OK, I listened to a few seconds of that video. Why would anyone want to go? They are disturbing the peace. Ugh!


When I'd listen to my music back in the 70s my mom would say, "That's not music, that's just noise." Now I find myself thinking the same with a lot of today's music. But I bite my tongue and remind myself it's generational. 

Mind you, I'm grateful that as I'm writing this my teenage son is playing "Piano Man" on our piano... And he likes the Beatles and Queen. For the rest of it, thank heavens for headphones!


----------

